# Krav Maga Worldwide Force Training/LE training



## jks9199 (Apr 20, 2010)

Anyone familiar with the program here?  Looks like I'll be attending a one-week session in a couple of months...

I'm loosely familiar with Krav Maga; I'm curious about what they'll be doing in this class for LE instructors.


----------



## Hudson69 (May 5, 2010)

I am a LEO Defensive Tactics trainer and as a result I have sought out all the local agency DT Instructors and, when they were willing to share, shared info with them.  I have a copy of an S.O. DT manual and I am pretty sure it is based off of KM.

What kind of questions do you have about it?  I dont have an electronic copy or I would send it to you.


----------



## jks9199 (May 5, 2010)

Just wondering what the class will be like...  I'm sure you've been to "instructor courses" that were really focused on how to teach the material -- and to "instructor courses" that were excuses to practice something, with little attention on how to teach it.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow...  Talk about an killer course!  VERY intense, physically demanding program.  Lots of repetition, lots of sweat.  Like everyone was going through 2 or 3 (or more) shirts a day.  At lunch on day 1, we looked like we'd run through sprinklers...

Excellent program.  Well put together, huge emphasis on practice and doing rather than talking.  Bit of the classic "drinking from a firehose" experience; a lot was taught over the 5 days; even adding "extras" after the test.  The material makes sense, is well designed, and fits.  And has the advantage of being proven in the real world.

Is it perfect?  Nope.  But I'd say it's damn good.  Especially for rookie instruction.  Nothing is stuff that takes intensive training and practice to do and remember.  I'm impressed enough that I'll probably look into paying for further training on my own if I can't get my department to do it.  Honestly, I'd say that if you're trying to put together your own program from your system -- it's an excellent model to emulate, and, bluntly, probably not worth completely reinventing the wheel.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jul 24, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> Wow... Talk about an killer course! VERY intense, physically demanding program. Lots of repetition, lots of sweat. Like everyone was going through 2 or 3 (or more) shirts a day. At lunch on day 1, we looked like we'd run through sprinklers...
> 
> Excellent program. Well put together, huge emphasis on practice and doing rather than talking. Bit of the classic "drinking from a firehose" experience; a lot was taught over the 5 days; even adding "extras" after the test. The material makes sense, is well designed, and fits. And has the advantage of being proven in the real world.
> 
> Is it perfect? Nope. But I'd say it's damn good. Especially for rookie instruction. Nothing is stuff that takes intensive training and practice to do and remember. I'm impressed enough that I'll probably look into paying for further training on my own if I can't get my department to do it. Honestly, I'd say that if you're trying to put together your own program from your system -- it's an excellent model to emulate, and, bluntly, probably not worth completely reinventing the wheel.


 
Good to know sounds interesting.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 25, 2010)

Excellent thanks for the review jks9199!


----------

